# Gaspari Nutrition to discontinue Halodrol and Novedex



## Arnold (Mar 5, 2010)

*Gaspari Nutrition to discontinue Halodrol and Novedex*
_by Anthony Roberts_

Gaspari Nutrition has just shocked the nutritional supplement world with the announcement that they will be discontinuing two of their most popular products, Halodrol (Liquigels and MT) and Novedex XT. Halodrol was arguably their flagship product, and has been reformulated several times, from it???s original ??? and steroidal ??? incarnation, to the present day testosterone-boosting formula. Last year they made the decision to drop William Llewellyn???s Arachidonic Acid from the formula, citing inefficacy, as well as 6-OXO, citing numerous reasons.

Although these products were not among the ones recalled by Bodybuilding.com following the massive Mr. Olympia week raid by the FDA-OCI, BulkNutrition/MuscleMaster made the decision to issue their own recall of the products, shortly after they were also raided.  On December 27th, 2009,  The NY Post revealed that the NYPD had circulated a list of prohibited nutritional supplements. Both Halodrol and Novedex were on it. Then, on March 2nd, 2010, Fox News (which is owned by the same parent company as The NY Post), aired a segment about the prohibited nutritional supplements.

I???m not sure which of these events cased Gaspari Nutrition to drop both of these products from their line, but it???s probably a combination of all-of-the-above.

Below, you???ll find the company???s official position on the banning of their products by the NYPD, followed by the actual list of nutritional supplements that have been prohibited by the NYPD:

_???All of Gaspari Nutrition???s products are labeled in accordance with federal and state law. Although warnings are optional, Gaspari Nutrition has voluntarily included warnings on its Halodrol and Novedex XT products to advise against taking these products if the consumer is subject to drug testing, because consuming the products may cause false positives??? The warnings may be why the New York City Police Department has chosen to include Halodrol and Novedex XT on a list of products that employees should not consume. Gaspari Nutrition fully supports this NYPD initiative as it helps to further the message contained in the warnings on our products. Gaspari Nutrition???s products are manufactured in accordance with the high standards established for dietary supplement manufacturing, which include identification of ingredients used to make each product. Our products contain only safe and healthful dietary ingredients, and do not contain any banned or illegal ingredients. Gaspari Nutrition shares the NYPD???s concern for the welfare of the police force, the law enforcement community at large and is committed to selling the best quality safe and healthful dietary supplements to the public.???_

    ???Rich Gaspari, President and Chief Executive Officer, Gaspari Nutrition

source


----------



## nni (Mar 5, 2010)

i know the guys at gaspari, ill see what i can find out.


----------



## aap (Mar 14, 2010)

you can still find Novedex XT in most supp stores online


----------



## Arnold (Mar 14, 2010)

aap said:


> you can still find Novedex XT in most supp stores online



for now, but not for much longer.


----------



## Veganator (Mar 18, 2010)

Ive had good results with Gaspari. Its sad to see but sure and hopeful that they will come back with something better.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 19, 2010)

I always figured XT was just a rough knock off of the Nova or Clen people should be using after cycles anyways... I used XT after a Epi Cycle and it broke my back out.


----------



## wes steel (Apr 18, 2010)

did it help slight gyno?,this novadex xt


----------

